# Price parity on clothes inTesco from Monday



## sandrat (14 Mar 2009)

From Monday if you buy clothes in tesco you pay the amount on the tag for sterling but in euro so if socks are £2 you pay €2.
Up until recently there was a 10% sterling discount on clothes but this is one step further. No sign of them introducing parity on other items but as they say _every little helps_

[broken link removed]


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

This sounds great ......I hope its the same dual price tag as the one presently on the items ........
If so , there will be great bargains to be had . 

Tesco are probably using this as a clearout of winter stock too.


----------



## sandrat (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



allthedoyles said:


> Tesco are probably using this as a clearout of winter stock too.


 
if we have a summer like last year we'll need winter clothes. Perfect for kids clothes which are cheap anyway and they grow out of them so quick so no need to buy dear clothes


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Are you watching M&S?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

well,tescos do some good bargins sometimes.But i found dunnes summer kids clothes great.shorts   2-3.50. tshirts 3-5e even ladies shorts 5e and tshirts 2e


----------



## gipimann (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Hope Next are watching as well!!


----------



## Smashbox (14 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

And a lot of the other high street chains too. Its a pity Tesco couldnt do this on their magazines!


----------



## sandrat (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Rumour has it that next are changing their prices from thursday, also thinking of it I reckon debenhams might be planning something too, I was there during the week and girls at check out were talking about being it at 7am on the 23rd marking down prices


----------



## gipimann (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

All we need is Dunnes Stores to change to parity for their clothing, and people power has finally won!!


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



allthedoyles said:


> This sounds great ......I hope its the same dual price tag as the one presently on the items ........
> If so , there will be great bargains to be had .
> 
> .


 
Its just like I suspected ........Last christmas I bought a top in Tesco  which was priced at 11stg and 15 euro.

Same top is still in Tesco.... It is now 15 stg and 23 euro .......which means you still pay 15 euro for same top .


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Argh no way! How can they get away with changing prices like this?


----------



## Protocol (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Well, as stg weakens, imports into the UK will get dearer.  So some of the increase in the stg price does make sense.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Well I am certain, that the same top, I bought last December for € 15 is now tagged € 23 . ( but you still pay €15 )

By the way it looks to me , as if all the tags have been changed and they are definately not the same tags that were on the clothes last December .

Decembers tags showed the EURO first in large print.........Now the tags are showing the STERLING first in large print .


----------



## Chocks away (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



allthedoyles said:


> Its just like I suspected ........Last christmas I bought a top in Tesco  which was priced at 11stg and 15 euro.
> 
> Same top is still in Tesco.... It is now 15 stg and 23 euro .......which means you still pay 15 euro for same top .


If this is true and you've got proof it should be reported to the appropriate authority.


----------



## callybags (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Folks, shops can charge what they like. They can change their prices every day if they choose.
It's up to the customer to either pay the price on display or not.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



Chocks away said:


> If this is true and you've got proof it should be reported to the appropriate authority.


 
No , I dont have the receipt nor the tag.

But remember , that the Tesco tag only shows the price . It does not describe what you are buying , so it is impossible to match a tag to a receipt .


----------



## Purple (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



allthedoyles said:


> Well I am certain, that the same top, I bought last December for € 15 is now tagged € 23 . ( but you still pay €15 )
> 
> By the way it looks to me , as if all the tags have been changed and they are definately not the same tags that were on the clothes last December .
> 
> Decembers tags showed the EURO first in large print.........Now the tags are showing the STERLING first in large print .


If they buy the goods in India then they have become more expensive as the GB£ weakens. Therefore you are still paying the Indian price, but in GB£.
Anyway, as callybags has pointed out, they can charge what they like as long as the price in displayed correctly.


----------



## askalot (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



Purple said:


> they can charge what they like as long as the price in displayed correctly.




They can but if they have introduced a price increase at the same time as making a big ballyhoo about euro/sterling parity then that at least constitutes sharp practice and is worthy of equal publicity as the so-called new parity policy.


----------



## sandrat (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

I went into tesco the week before the offer started and selected a lot of baby clothes I wanted to buy, the price tags were not changed and i got them cheaper when the offer started


----------



## gipimann (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*

Watching a UK satellite channel last week, Tesco were advertising a 20% reduction in their clothing items....."reduction to be made at the till"....which means, I guess, that UK shoppers are still paying less for Tesco clothes than we are despite euro/sterling parity!


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



Smashbox said:


> Argh no way! How can they get away with changing prices like this?


 
Well everyone , I have again checked the label in Tesco against the label on my top at home .
I can confirm that the same designer label ( F&F ) is on the item on sale in Tesco AND on the top I bought last December .

There is however one slight difference in the items . Mine has no border on the sleeves /waistline . One on sale today has .

I paid € 15 last December , and the one on sale today is labelled€ 23 ( however you can still buy €15 due to £-€ parity .


----------



## Chocks away (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



callybags said:


> Folks, shops can charge what they like. They can change their prices every day if they choose.
> It's up to the customer to either pay the price on display or not.


You are right on the first but wrong on the second. Misleading pricing is an offence - in the context of being a sale item - the price has to be held for a certain length of time before a SALE tag can be attached. If you are 'reducing' a price like Tesco, in the above context, then it would be deemed a sale. AFAIK.


----------



## sandrat (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: Price parity on clothes in tesco from Monday*



allthedoyles said:


> Well everyone , I have again checked the label in Tesco against the label on my top at home .
> I can confirm that the same designer label ( F&F ) is on the item on sale in Tesco AND on the top I bought last December .
> 
> There is however one slight difference in the items . Mine has no border on the sleeves /waistline . One on sale today has .
> ...


 
so it is a different top then


----------



## allthedoyles (22 Mar 2009)

This is hard to believe , but is absolutely true .

The casual top described above , that was tagged £15/€23 yesterday (Saturday ) , now has a new label today ( Sunday ).

It is now tagged at £10/€15 AND it also has a handwritten tag selling at € 7 .

So, this casual top has been reduced from € 23 to €15 to € 7 , in the space of a few days .

I just wonder is someone from Tesco , reading these threads ?


----------



## Chocks away (22 Mar 2009)

Or perhaps, dumping stuff in the Irish market?


----------

